# Migrazione a profilo 2007.0

## geps2

Salve a tutti.

Siccome l'ultima volta che ho provato a cambiare profilo (da 2006.0 a 2006.1) è successo un gran casino, vorrei sapere da voi qual è la procedura sicura per il cambio profilo da 2006.1 a 2007.0

Ho letto questo articolo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-upgrading.xml#doc_chap3, ma mi sembra un po' vecchio, e non vorrei rischiare, dato che anche l'altra volta sono partito con le migliori intenzioni e poi mi è tuccato reinstallare tutto.

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePs

----------

## Ic3M4n

solitamente il cambio di profilo non è nulla di che. Il passaggio da 2006.0 a 2006.1 contrariamente al solito ha introdotto una serie di modifiche struttturali, un profilo neutro, uno desktop ed uno server che prima non c'erano. Come al solito si dovrebbe consigliare prima di fare qualsiasi cosa di collegare l'apparecchio che sta tra il monitor e la sedia. Anche io con il passaggio precedente ho sbagliato a selezionare il profilo corretto. però con un'emerge -uDNpv world ho visto che qualcosa non andava e ho selezionato il profilo corretto secondo le mie esigenze.

----------

## geps2

Quindi seguo l'howto citato senza problemi?

----------

## crisandbea

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> Quindi seguo l'howto citato senza problemi?

 

domanda .... . ma dove stà il profilo 2007????

non mi sembra che sia ancora uscito  o non lo trovo io????     :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Luca89

Ancora non è stato rilasciato il profilo 2007.0, ti consiglierei di rimanere su quello stabile 2006.1

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Ancora non è stato rilasciato il profilo 2007.0, ti consiglierei di rimanere su quello stabile 2006.1

 

quindi non sono io che non lo trovo (ovviamente come stabile)    :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ciauz

----------

## comio

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Ancora non è stato rilasciato il profilo 2007.0, ti consiglierei di rimanere su quello stabile 2006.1 
> 
> quindi non sono io che non lo trovo (ovviamente come stabile)    
> 
> ciauz

 

a me è comparsa la directory  :Smile: 

amo il rischio, quindi rifacciamo il link....

ciao

----------

## lucapost

Ho appena fatto un sync da rsync://robin.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage e qui il profilo 2007.0 è presente.

Ho appena aggiornato il link a /etc/make.profile.

----------

## crisandbea

@comio

dove  ti è comparsa la directory????

ciauz

----------

## comio

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @comio
> 
> dove  ti è comparsa la directory????
> 
> ciauz

 

```

cassini $ ls -al make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 58 14 apr 14:22 make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop

```

ciao

luigi

----------

## crisandbea

si si ora anche a me .....     :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

quasi quasi rischiamo....    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## geps2

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> si si ora anche a me .....     
> 
> quasi quasi rischiamo....   

 

Ecco, mi avete fatto passare la voglia...

Io pensavo che una volta uscito il profilo fosse già stabile: non è così? Cosa devo aspettare per avere la sicurezza che la situazione finale è stabile?

----------

## crisandbea

 *geps2 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   si si ora anche a me .....     
> 
> quasi quasi rischiamo....    
> 
> Ecco, mi avete fatto passare la voglia...
> ...

 

non è cosi, dovresti aspettare di trovarla sui mirror come release ufficiale...  ma credo(e spero) che a breve verrà rilasciata..., [OT]anche perchè a breve avrò il nuovo pc e vorrei metter su direttamente la 2007[/OT].   :Laughing: 

ciauz

----------

## comio

 *geps2 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   si si ora anche a me .....     
> 
> quasi quasi rischiamo....    
> 
> Ecco, mi avete fatto passare la voglia...
> ...

 

che qualcuno lo usa per 1 giorno  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## skypjack

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che qualcuno lo usa per 1 giorno 
> 
> 

 

Allora domani vi faccio sapere...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

Io dopo aver selezionato il profilo per curiosità ho visto che l'unica cosa che mi cambiava dando un 

```
emerge -uDpvN world
```

era la USE kerberos attivata, l'ho disattivata e non ho trovato altre differenze, voi avete notato altro ?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> voi avete notato altro ?

 

questo pomeriggio ho messo in piedi una nuova macchina per Arch Tester, branch 'amd64' e profilo 2007.0.

per ora ho installato tutto (kde,gnome,OOo,FFX ecc) alla perfezione senza problemi ne particolari intoppi.

----------

## Kernel78

Noto adesso che nell'architettura amd64 per alcuni pacchetti si possono abilitare le USE mmx sse e sse2 (ma mi sa che le testo domani, buonanotte)

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ho aggiornato al profilo 2007.0 su piattaforma x86. sembra essere tutto a posto (non ho riavviato perÃ²...  :Laughing:  )

----------

## lucapost

Io ho notato anche l'aggiunta della USE="acl"

/edit 

Dimenticavo, sono su amd64

----------

## comio

facciamo il diff (taglio le cose non interessanti) della versione amd64, ma credo che per x86 cambia poco o nulla:

```

cassini amd64 # diff -r 2007.0 2006.1

diff -r 2007.0/desktop/make.defaults 2006.1/desktop/make.defaults

5c5,9

< USE="acpi alsa arts cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime sdl spell svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X xml xv"

---

> # This will be commented and replaced with just STAGE1_USE="unicode" if we do

> # not end up with a stable glibc 2.4 by 2006.1's release.

> STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

> 

> USE="alsa arts cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam firefox gif gnome gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal jpeg kde ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss png qt3 qt4 quicktime sdl spell truetype vorbis win32codecs X xml xv"

```

Qualche USE in più in make.defautls del sottoprofilo desktop.

```
diff -r 2007.0/desktop/virtuals 2006.1/desktop/virtuals

diff -r 2007.0/make.defaults 2006.1/make.defaults

7a8,9

> # This will be commented and replaced with just STAGE1_USE="unicode" if we do

> # not end up with a stable glibc 2.4 by 2006.1's release.

10c12

< # General 2007.0 profile settings

---

> # General 2006.1 profile settings

12c14

< USE="acl cups gdbm gpm libg++ nptl nptlonly unicode"

---

> USE="cups gdbm gpm libg++ nptl nptlonly ppds unicode"

```

Use "acl" in più di default.

```
diff -r 2007.0/no-multilib/make.defaults 2006.1/no-multilib/make.defaults

diff -r 2007.0/no-multilib/package.mask 2006.1/no-multilib/package.mask

16a17

> app-emulation/virtualbox-bin

171a173

> net-misc/nx

173a176,178

> net-misc/nxnode

> net-misc/nxserver-freeedition

> net-misc/nxserver-freenx

```

questi pacchetti non sono più mascherati nella 2007.0.

```
diff -r 2007.0/packages 2006.1/packages

18d17

< >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2

```

Obbligo ad avere una versione di portage decente.

```

Only in 2007.0: package.use.mask

```

Alcuni pacchetti in 2007.0 hanno delle use mascherate. (vedasi file in questione).

```

diff -r 2007.0/server/make.defaults 2006.1/server/make.defaults

diff -r 2007.0/server/profile.bashrc 2006.1/server/profile.bashrc

```

nessuna differenza nel sottoprofilo server.

```

Only in 2007.0: use.mask

```

aprendo il file 2007/use.mask:

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/use.mask,v 1.3 2007/04/13 22:11:18 wolf31o2 Exp $

# Feb 16th 2007; Simon Stelling <blubb@gentoo.org>

# Since this profile forces >=portage-2.1.2, we can unmask all

# SIMD assembler flags

-mmx

-mmxext

-sse

-sse2

-3dnow

-3dnowext

```

scopriamo che finalmente le flags per le istruzioni SIMD (Single Instruction, Multiple Datas) sono smascherate.

Concludo dicendo che il 2007.0 non stravolge nulla...

ciao

luigi

----------

## Cazzantonio

Nel make.defaults generale è stata aggiunta al use "acl" e tolta la "ppds".

Nel make.defaults del profilo desktop sono state aggiunte le seguenti use: "acpi dvdread evo kerberos pdf qt3support svg tiff".

Il profilo server non è stato toccato.

Ricordatevi semplicemente che la flag ppds è utile per cups (diversi driver vengono abilitati da quella flag) mentre la use "pdf" è, a mio avviso, totalmente inutile (leggo i pdf anche senza tale flag) ma causa l'installazione della libreria media-libs/pdflib che ha una licenza non free (Aladdin). Poi ognuno si regoli ma in ogni caso meglio saperlo.

----------

## comio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Nel make.defaults generale è stata aggiunta al use "acl" e tolta la "ppds".
> 
> Nel make.defaults del profilo desktop sono state aggiunte le seguenti use: "acpi dvdread evo kerberos pdf qt3support svg tiff".
> 
> Il profilo server non è stato toccato.
> ...

 

come direbbe un politico delle mie zone (implicato in corruzione, malavita, ... un tipo da non consigliare...): Breve e circonciso (primo intervento alla camera...)  :Very Happy: .

ciao

luigi

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> la use "pdf" è, a mio avviso, totalmente inutile (leggo i pdf anche senza tale flag) ma causa l'installazione della libreria media-libs/pdflib che ha una licenza non free (Aladdin)

 

infatti la USE pdf non serve per leggere i pdf, ma per aggiungere il supporto al formato a diversi pacchetti, e non si parla di supporti banali del tipo "adesso posso aprire il file pdf", ma questioni più sottili, come la capacità di rendering direttamente in pdf (gnuplot, per esempio) e la capacità di effettuare ricerche nei campi dei pdf (beagle, per esempio).

quanto alla questione della licenza, allora se ragioni così non dovresti usare nemmeno OpenOffice, il server grafico Xorg, il plugin flash per i browser, l'ambiente java di Sun (che non ce ne son di storie: è infinitamente superiore ai vari blackdown -che a sua volta non è GPL- e kaffe), molti videogiochi, ecc... il tutto mi sembra un discorso campato per aria e assolutamente privo di basi concrete.

forse bisognerebbe fare più attenzione a quello che si scrive, specialmente quando si è fregiati di posizioni di un certo tipo, come nel tuo caso: gli utenti potrebbero essere portati a considerarti affidabile e prendere per vero quello che scrivi.

ci pensano già i mass media a disinformarci: non serve che ti ci metti pure tu

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> quanto alla questione della licenza, allora se ragioni così non dovresti usare nemmeno OpenOffice, il server grafico Xorg, il plugin flash per i browser, l'ambiente java di Sun (che non ce ne son di storie: è infinitamente superiore ai vari blackdown -che a sua volta non è GPL- e kaffe), molti videogiochi, ecc... il tutto mi sembra un discorso campato per aria e assolutamente privo di basi concrete.

 

Se permetti io ragiono come mi pare e pure senza dare spiegazioni, inoltre tu non hai la minima idea di come ragioni io.

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> forse bisognerebbe fare più attenzione a quello che si scrive, specialmente quando si è fregiati di posizioni di un certo tipo, come nel tuo caso: gli utenti potrebbero essere portati a considerarti affidabile e prendere per vero quello che scrivi.
> 
> ci pensano già i mass media a disinformarci: non serve che ti ci metti pure tu

 

Sarei "fregiato" di posizioni particolari?? E da chi?? Inoltre non mi pare di avere scritto niente di sbagliato o offensivo... non ho nemmeno consigliato di elimianre pdflib... ho solo detto che è software non-opensource e che almeno a me non serve, quindi significa che il pc continua a funzionare anche senza. Se ti serve per scopi particolari o semplicemente non ti dispiace la sua licenza usala pure.

----------

## .:chrome:.

non mi sembra il caso di scaldarsi tanto: non ho scritto nulla di offensivo, solo ti ho fatto notare che non era corretto quelloc he stavi scrivendo.

se oggi hai le tue cose non ci devono andare di mezzo gli altri

comunque... mi scuso per l'OT e rimedio subito:

il profilo, a quanto pare dovrebbe essere stabile, a meno che non si tratti di un errore di un dev, quindi non c'è motivo di temere nulla nell'aggiornamento.Last edited by .:chrome:. on Sun Apr 15, 2007 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comio

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> non mi sembra il caso di scaldarsi tanto: non ho scritto nulla di offensivo, solo ti ho fatto notare che non era corretto quelloc he stavi scrivendo.
> 
> se oggi hai le tue cose non ci devono andare di mezzo gli altri

 

ok... ma parlatene in privato. 

ciao

----------

## skypjack

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok... ma parlatene in privato. 
> 
> 

 

Concordo, non è educato ne un bell'esempio un flame gratuito come questo...

Dai, da bravi!!  :Very Happy: 


... Scherzi a parte, si vuole il sangue e ovviamente mi schiero con cazzantonio che è fiorentino come me: alle armi!!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

@.:chrome:. io capisco l'esprimere la propria opinione, ma ci sono modi e modi. Non è la prima volta che ne parliamo   :Evil or Very Mad: . 

Per favore torniamo su toni costruttivi o mi vedrò costretto a chiudere il topic e prendere i provvedimenti del caso.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> io capisco l'esprimere la propria opinione, ma ci sono modi e modi. Non è la prima volta che ne parliamo.

 

infatti, come ti ho detto, non è a me che dovresti fare questa osservazione.

né la prima, né la seconda, se rileggi bene i miei post, che sono tornati in-topic

----------

## gutter

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> infatti, come ti ho detto, non è a me che dovresti fare questa osservazione.
> 
> né la prima, né la seconda, se rileggi bene i miei post, che sono tornati in-topic

 

Per favore continuiamo in PVT. Siamo già abbondantemente OT.

----------

## riverdragon

Ho migrato il profilo ieri. A che serve la USE kerberos? E' così importante da essere inclusa nelle flag di default?

----------

## Kernel78

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Ho migrato il profilo ieri. A che serve la USE kerberos? E' così importante da essere inclusa nelle flag di default?

 

No, così come non sono importanti le USE gtk gtk2 e gnome per chi usa kde e le USE qt3 qt4 e kde per chi usa gnome ma ci sono cmq.

----------

## skypjack

La USE flag "kerberos" attiva dove presente il supporto per, appunto, kerberos, un protocollo di autenticazione di rete a mio parere molto ben fatto ma, se non lo usi, va da se che è inutile, come fatto osservare sopra. Non tutto ciò che è indicato in un profilo serve, in fondo, io adesso uso desktop ma ho tante -<flag> al loro posto per togliere ciò che non mi serve.

Aggiungo solo che da due giorni uso ul 2007.0 e non ho problemi di alcun tipo.

==> stabile? Lo spero!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> No, così come non sono importanti le USE gtk gtk2 e gnome per chi usa kde e le USE qt3 qt4 e kde per chi usa gnome ma ci sono cmq.

 Non me ne sono accorto, in make.conf ho già -kde -qt3 -qt4, le flag nuove per me erano solo acl, che ho tenuto anche se non conosco (dovrebbe essere Access Control List credo), e kerberos, che ho disabilitato.

----------

## gutter

Fatta la migrazione. Nessun problema riscontrato.

----------

## skypjack

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Non me ne sono accorto, in make.conf ho già -kde -qt3 -qt4, le flag nuove per me erano solo acl, che ho tenuto anche se non conosco (dovrebbe essere Access Control List credo), e kerberos, che ho disabilitato.

 

Confermo. Ma aggiungo diverse USE locali, che però mi pare siano già state tutte mostrate in qualche post precedente.

Direi stabile al 100% per ora... Mi auguro resti tale!!

Migrazione consigliata a chi era spaventato da possibili disastri...

----------

## mrfree

Magari sono un po' OT ma visto che si parla di 2007.0 ...

nell'overlay wolf31o2 sono presenti i vari artwork gentoo 2007.0, tra i quali media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd-2007.0 ... davvero notevole  :Wink: 

----------

## simone-27

Ho fatto la migrazione da 2006.1 a 2007.0/desktop, non ho avuto grossi problemi a parte un errore all avvio:

```
* Warning: the current /etc/modules.conf has not been automatically generated

* Use "update-modules force" to force (re)generation
```

da cosa puo essere causato?Grazie!

----------

## gutter

Cosa hai in /etc/modules.conf   :Question: 

----------

## simone-27

```
### This file is automatically generated by modules-update

#

# Please do not edit this file directly. If you want to change or add

# anything please take a look at the files in /etc/modules.d and read

# the manpage for modules-update(8).

#

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/aliases

# Aliases to tell insmod/modprobe which modules to use 

# Uncomment the network protocols you don't want loaded:

# alias net-pf-1 off      # Unix

# alias net-pf-2 off      # IPv4

# alias net-pf-3 off      # Amateur Radio AX.25

# alias net-pf-4 off      # IPX

# alias net-pf-5 off      # DDP / appletalk

# alias net-pf-6 off      # Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# alias net-pf-9 off      # X.25

# alias net-pf-10 off      # IPv6

# alias net-pf-11 off      # ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# alias net-pf-19 off      # Acorn Econet

alias char-major-10-175   agpgart

alias char-major-10-200   tun

alias char-major-81   bttv

alias char-major-108   ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp      ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3   ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-14   ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21   bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24   ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26   ppp_deflate

# Crypto modules (see http://www.kerneli.org/)

alias loop-xfer-gen-0   loop_gen

alias loop-xfer-3   loop_fish2

alias loop-xfer-gen-10   loop_gen

alias cipher-2      des

alias cipher-3      fish2

alias cipher-4      blowfish

alias cipher-6      idea

alias cipher-7      serp6f

alias cipher-8      mars6

alias cipher-11      rc62

alias cipher-15      dfc2

alias cipher-16      rijndael

alias cipher-17      rc5

# Support for i2c and lm_sensors

alias char-major-89    i2c-dev

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/aliases

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `modules-update' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.14rc1 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-atiixp

alias sound-slot-0 snd-atiixp

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/alsa

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/i386

alias parport_lowlevel parport_pc

alias char-major-10-144 nvram

alias binfmt-0064 binfmt_aout

alias char-major-10-135 rtc

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/i386

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/nvidia

# Nvidia drivers support

alias char-major-195 nvidia

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

# To tweak the driver the following options can be used, note that

# you should be careful, as it could cause instability!! For more 

# options see /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/README.gz 

#

#   To enable Side Band Adressing:  NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1

#

#   To enable Fast Writes: NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

#

# To enable both for instance, uncomment following line:

#

#options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

# If you have a mobile chip, you may need to enable this option

# if you have hard lockups when starting X.

#

# See: Appendix I. Configuring your laptop

# In /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/README.gz for full details

#

# Choose the appropriate value for NVreg_Mobile from the table:

#        Value      Meaning

#        ----------   --------------------------------------------------

#        0xFFFFFFFF   let the kernel module autodetect the correct value

#        1      Dell laptops

#        2      non-Compal Toshiba laptops

#        3      all other laptops

#        4      Compal Toshiba laptops

#        5      Gateway laptops

#

#options nvidia NVreg_SoftEDIDs=0 NVreg_Mobile=3

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/nvidia

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/ppp

alias char-major-108   ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp      ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3   ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-13   n_hdlc

alias tty-ldisc-14   ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-18   ppp_mppe

alias ppp-compress-21   bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24   ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26   ppp_deflate

alias net-pf-24      pppoe

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/ppp

```

----------

## gutter

Uhm strano, sembra che sia correttamente generato.

Hai provato a lanciare il comando suggeritoti?

----------

## Wise

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> Ho fatto la migrazione da 2006.1 a 2007.0/desktop, non ho avuto grossi problemi a parte un errore all avvio:
> 
> ```
> * Warning: the current /etc/modules.conf has not been automatically generated
> 
> ...

 

e successo anche a me ma non ho cambiato il profilo... ho dato la colpa all'aggiornamento di  sys-apps/baselayout...

comunque dando il comando consigliato sparisce tutto e non ho riscontrato problemi..

----------

## simone-27

si si il problema l ho risolto come consigliato, mi era solo rimasto il dubbio sulla causa del problema!

----------

## gutter

Prova a fare un diff tra il vecchio ed il nuovo file.

----------

## simone-27

Li ho confrontati e sono uguali...

----------

## skypjack

Stesso problema, anch'io non ho incolpato la migrazione ma gli aggiornamenti, anche a me col comando è passata la bua!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

si sa qualcosa degli aggiornamenti della documentazione e/o dell'uscita dei livecd/installcd con profilo 2007.0?

----------

## riverdragon

Sul sito c'è scritto che esce a marzo, ma siamo a fine aprile... una mia ipotesi campata in aria dice che stiano aspettando baselayout2, è solo un'ipotesi.

----------

## mrfree

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> una mia ipotesi campata in aria dice che stiano aspettando baselayout2, è solo un'ipotesi.

 Seeee allora stiamo freschi   :Very Happy:  Siamo ancora alla versione alpha1 mi pare da meno di un mese

----------

## riverdragon

 :Very Happy:  Ehi, era un'ipotesi! E' due settimane che è in alpha1, o spingono perché esca subito per la 2007.0 o la ritarderanno tutto il tempo dovuto, anche per la 2006.1 si è aspettato che diventasse stabile gcc4 (anche se siamo su ordini di grandezza decisamente diversi, per quanto importante sia il baselayout).

----------

## geps2

Ragazzi,

non mi ci avete fatto capire nulla!

Avete scritto di tutto, anche un flame, ma nessuno mi ha risposto.

Quello che non è ho capito è se devo oppure no fare qualche emerge dopo aver cambiato il link, e cosa mi devo aspettare. Insisto perché l'ultima volta che ci ho provato è successo veramente di tutto, e ho dovuto reinstallare da capo il sistema.

L'unica cosa che ho capito che forse è meglio se aspetto un po'...

----------

## comio

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> Ragazzi,
> 
> non mi ci avete fatto capire nulla!
> 
> Avete scritto di tutto, anche un flame, ma nessuno mi ha risposto.
> ...

 

Al massimo ti ritrovi con qualche pacchetto smascherato o mascherato richiedendoti un emerge... ma è una cosa improbabile se hai 2006.1 ed il sistema abbastanza aggiornato. Il profilo 2007.0 non porta grandi cambiamenti.

ciao

luigi

----------

## skypjack

Sono passato dal 2006.1 al 2007.0 da un bel pò e non ho riscontrato problemi (reinstallare il sistema per un cambio profilo è proprio drastico!! A che cambio è successo?). Puoi passare senza problemi, a mio parere... Poi vedi te...

----------

## geps2

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Sono passato dal 2006.1 al 2007.0 da un bel pò e non ho riscontrato problemi (reinstallare il sistema per un cambio profilo è proprio drastico!! A che cambio è successo?). Puoi passare senza problemi, a mio parere... Poi vedi te...

 

Ok, grazie a tutti e due.

il disastro è successo passando dall 2006.0 alla 2006.1

----------

## skypjack

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, grazie a tutti e due.
> 
> il disastro è successo passando dall 2006.0 alla 2006.1
> ...

 

Per la storia del gcc?? Si, ha messo in ginocchio molti, ma addirittura reinstallare il sistema...  :Very Happy: 

Dai, scherzi a parte, non c'è confronto stavolta!!

Io mi sono fatto sia 2006.0/2006.1 che 2006.1/2007.0 (ovviamente) e ti assicuro che i due "switch" di profilo non hanno confronto!! Quest'ultimo prendilo poco più che un aggiornamento, diciamo un raffinamento del sistema e del profilo stesso (giudizio discutibile, ovviamente), niente più... E tranquillo!!

Poi, se hai problemi, sai dove postare, no?

----------

## geps2

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per la storia del gcc?? Si, ha messo in ginocchio molti, ma addirittura reinstallare il sistema...  

 

 *Quote:*   

> Poi, se hai problemi, sai dove postare, no?

 

Grazie!

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ragazzi una domanda... nel profilo 2007 lo xorg stabile a che versione sta?

----------

## lavish

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> ragazzi una domanda... nel profilo 2007 lo xorg stabile a che versione sta?

 

Non cambiano le versioni da un profilo all'altro a meno di mask by profile che, nel caso di xorg, non ci sono.

In altre parole, la stable su x86/amd64 per xorg e' la 7.2 per ogni profilo.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ti ringrazio per la delucidazione!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## inspiron

che cambia tra il 2007.0 e il 2007.0/desktop?

----------

## Scen

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> che cambia tra il 2007.0 e il 2007.0/desktop?

 

```

# diff -urP 2007.0/ 2007.0/desktop/

Only in 2007.0/: desktop

diff -urP 2007.0/make.defaults 2007.0/desktop/make.defaults

--- 2007.0/make.defaults        2007-04-14 00:02:31.000000000 +0200

+++ 2007.0/desktop/make.defaults        2007-04-14 00:02:31.000000000 +0200

@@ -1,10 +1,5 @@

 # Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

 # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

-# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/make.defaults,v 1.1 2007/04/13 22:02:31 wolf31o2 Exp $

+# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop/make.defaults,v 1.1 2007/04/13 22:02:31 wolf31o2 Exp $

-# We build stage1 against this

-STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

-

-# These USE flags are what is common between the various sub-profiles. Stages 2

-# and 3 are built against these, so be careful what you add.

-USE="acl cups gdbm gpm libg++ nptl nptlonly unicode"

+USE="acpi alsa arts cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime sdl spell svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X xml xv"

Only in 2007.0/: packages

Only in 2007.0/: server

diff -urP 2007.0/virtuals 2007.0/desktop/virtuals

--- 2007.0/virtuals     1970-01-01 01:00:00.000000000 +0100

+++ 2007.0/desktop/virtuals     2007-04-14 00:02:31.000000000 +0200

@@ -0,0 +1,6 @@

+# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

+# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2

+# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop/virtuals,v 1.1 2007/04/13 22:02:31 wolf31o2 Exp $

+

+virtual/cdrtools                                               app-cdr/cdrkit

+virtual/fam                                                            app-admin/gamin

```

----------

## Maialovic

ragassuoli salve.........

non ho capito una cosa semplice semplice : se volessi cambiare profilo da 2006.1 a 2007.0 vasta che faccio eselect profile set 2007.0(scegliendo 5) cosa cambia?

cioe il mio make.conf rimane uguale e cambia qualcosaltro?

e poi basta che faccio un semplice update per vedere se cambia solo qualche flags e sono a posto?

oppure il tutto è un po piu complesso?

----------

## bandreabis

Se usi la ricerca sul forum è ancora più semplice capirci qualcosa in più.   :Wink: 

----------

## Maialovic

risolto tutto......... ora si apre un altro dilemma

scegliendo tra 2007 e 2007-desktop ce un abbisso assurdo, cioe da che dovevo ricompilare neanche 200MB a che si passa a quasi 800MB, rispettivamente.

il problema che la gentoo da me è su un portatile, ovvio Centrino, e non so che fare....cosa mi consigliate di scegliere?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ma ti fa ricompilae 200 mb con quale profilo? poi strano che ti rifaccia ricompilare qualcosa.. se usavi sempre il profilo  desktop nn dovrebbe cambiare nulla... al max nuove flag disponibili...

----------

## Maialovic

mi spiego meglio

fino a ieri ero profilo 2006.1 e ho deciso di passare a profilo 2007 e scegliendo tra le 2 2007 ce questa grossa differenza di ricompilazione.....quale scegliere?

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge del thread di Maialovic con questo.

Per favore cerchiamo prima di postare.

----------

## wildancer

[molto OT]

è uscito anche il framebuffer ed è davvero belino!!

[/molto OT]

Io su centrino 2 duo ho proprio il 2007.0/Desktop, nessun problema ed aggiorna egregiamente. (ho isntallato una settimana fa la 2006.1 e appena arrivato ad emergere gnome ho trovato che c'era il cambio di profilo da poter fare!!)

----------

## Onip

@Maialovic

è ovvio che è meglio tenersi il profilo più aggiornato. Per le ricompilazioni controlla bene, mi ricordo che sono cambiate certe USE di default e se le metti a posto tu nel make.conf (o in package.use) probabilmente riesci ad evitartene qualcuna.

----------

## Maialovic

ormai ho fatto la scelta piu drastica........800MB di compilazione e fra un po dovrei finire............alla fine tra tutto cera pure openoffice da ricompilare ........lo son ke sono un pazzo.............ma cmq ho fatto partire il tutto stamattina con mio portatile centrino 1.86Ghz e 1 Gb RAM e fra mezzoretta dovrebbe finire

----------

## Alakhai

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> ragassuoli salve.........
> 
> non ho capito una cosa semplice semplice : se volessi cambiare profilo da 2006.1 a 2007.0 vasta che faccio eselect profile set 2007.0(scegliendo 5) cosa cambia?
> 
> cioe il mio make.conf rimane uguale e cambia qualcosaltro?
> ...

 

Si confermo, io l'ho fatto a mano e poi ho scoperto l'utilissimo comando eselect.

E' la stessa cosa, semplicemente aggiorna, o meglio cambia, i symlink puntando alla nuova release

Cmq nel portage era già comparso circa 1 mese fa e io lo uso da allora.

Non ho avuto problemi.

Buon linux a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## starise

Sono passato da circa una settimana al profilo 2007/Desktop (ero 2006.1/Desktop) sul mio notebook. Assolutamente nessun problema a parte la richiesta di ricompilazione di qualche pacchetto dovuta alla use kerberos attivata di default (e prontamente disattivata! ;D)

----------

## tsu.kz.m

Io ho invece un problema più grave, almeno credo... Sn appena passato al profilo 2007.0 stavo facendo la ricompilazione dei pacchetti in base alle use flag cambiate e mi chiede di ricompilare gcc 4.1.2 perchè necessita la ricompilazione con la USE flag "mudflap"...

Però non mi compila affatto... mi da il tipico errore di compilazione dicendo che non trova la libjava eccetera....

col vecchio profilo (2006.1) andava liscio (uso il gcc 4.1.2 da quando è stato inserito in portage unstable ma non ho mai avuto problemi simili)

Cosa potrebbe essere cambiato a riguardo col nuovo profilo?

N.B.

A suo tempo non ho avuto alcun problema a passare da gcc 3.6 (se non ricordo male) al 4.1

Ho dimenticato di aggiungere che sto su un AMD64

----------

## crisandbea

 *tsu.kz.m wrote:*   

> Io ho invece un problema più grave, almeno credo... Sn appena passato al profilo 2007.0 stavo facendo la ricompilazione dei pacchetti in base alle use flag cambiate e mi chiede di ricompilare gcc 4.1.2 perchè necessita la ricompilazione con la USE flag "mudflap"...
> 
> Però non mi compila affatto... mi da il tipico errore di compilazione dicendo che non trova la libjava eccetera....
> 
> col vecchio profilo (2006.1) andava liscio (uso il gcc 4.1.2 da quando è stato inserito in portage unstable ma non ho mai avuto problemi simili)
> ...

 

magari apri un post dedicato al tuo problema, postando l'errore preciso che ti dà.

ciauz

----------

## C4RD0Z4

per cambiare profilo che vuol dire che devo avere Portage aggiornato? Il singolo pacchetto, o tutto il sistema?

----------

## Scen

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> per cambiare profilo che vuol dire che devo avere Portage aggiornato? Il singolo pacchetto, o tutto il sistema?

 

Il pacchetto sys-apps/portage.

Per aggiornare solo lui:

```

emerge --sync

emerge portage

```

----------

